# الحسابات الهيدروليكية لمشروع مكافحة حريق بالمخططات



## مهندس ابو رشاد (27 فبراير 2016)

ملفات الحسابات الهيروليكية لمكافحة الحريق باستخدام برنامج اليت فاير
نسألكم الدعاء
الرابط
https://www.4shared.com/rar/Khct1gtsba/smouha_court_calculation.html


----------



## قصي المنسي (28 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر


----------



## m.marzouk (2 مارس 2016)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## drmady (13 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

